# Is a little algae on my heater okay?



## JordynMurdock (Sep 6, 2011)

There is no algae in my tank since it is in my room and away from sunlight. I noticed a little bit of algae buildup on the very bottom of my heater, where the rubber tip is. That is the only algae in my tank. Is that alright to have, or should I take it out and clean it off?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it if that's all you have. Though do you have live plants in this tank? If not algae is not a bad thing at all infact it will serve in the same way plants do as far as helping keep the water parameters in check.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

Like Bordomb said, a bit of algae can be very beneficial to your tank. And if you have any plant-consuming fish, it will contribute to the vegetable portion of their diet. I keep platties, and my tank gets about 12 hours of indirect sunlight during the day. They get just enough algae. It's very entertaining to watch them nibble it off the heater, decor, etc.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Totally agree with the above, algae is a natural part of an aquarium and as long as it doesn't turn into an out break then its beneficial for the inhabitants.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got some algal buildup on my heater, too. I just thought it was because the snails didn't want to clean it off. Algae is a natural part of most aquatic ecosystems. It's nothing to worry about.


----------

